# keystone krysis



## Dreadpoet (Jul 16, 2007)

Alright...here is the issue. The (td??) here before me bought an expensive projector for our facilities thinking that it was going to fix so many problems. He was going to use projection for the majority of his shows. As of yet...it has not been of much use because it was installed dead center in front of house. (problem being that it cuts across the heads of the actors.) Now that I bought a new sound system for our theatre a new delima has come about as the beam cuts across the bottom of our new center cluster. I moved the unit to house right...thinking that the projector would have a keystone option to allow for this...after all...it was an expensive unit. (
Sharp XG-V10XU LCD PROJECTOR). I have made the reinstall but the unit does not appear to have any keystone option to allow me to do this. Is there any clever way for me to make this thing work??? I don't think Sharp will have anything for me...I am waiting for an answer.


----------



## Chaos is Born (Jul 16, 2007)

i'm guessing there is no possibility to mount it backstage in a spot where you can just rear project?


----------



## Dreadpoet (Jul 16, 2007)

None what-so-ever....It has to be on the beam. I don't have the cable to be able to run even if I coul put it back there or above the stage.


----------



## Chaos is Born (Jul 16, 2007)

They do make platforms that you can mount that will extend and drop your projector down to a usable level. thats what our theatre has... it takes probably about 3 mins for it to lower down to the level which projection is good, but having an HD projector projecting on a 40' wide 20' tall cyc as a tv isn't bad... just wouldn't sugjest using it for shows...


----------



## Dreadpoet (Jul 16, 2007)

yeah...thats the only solution I had come up with at this point....that and throwing it into the lake. 

If I were to say trade this one off and get a new projector...do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow...just browsed through the user's manual...it really doesn't have Keystone correction. I'm gonna have to go with dropping it down a few feet like Chaos suggested.

For the record though...that's a cool projector...I'd never want to use it theatrically...but its dang cool.


----------



## Dreadpoet (Jul 16, 2007)

I would like it better...but I just haven't seen much use of it other than throwing a heck of a movie night.


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 16, 2007)

Honestly if you're looking for a new one...you could get something generally cheap and punchy from your local Circuit City/Office Max type store.

If you're looking theatrical its gonna get spendy.


----------



## museav (Jul 17, 2007)

I believe that projector has vertical lens shift (see Page E-28 in the manual). This should let you mount the projector over a pretty wide vertical range and then shift the image vertically without having keystone issues. FWIW, Page E-29 of the Sharp XG-V10XU manual references adjusting both the lens shift and keystone, as the projector supposedly does provide digital keystone correction.

A projector lift is certainly a possibility, but don't expect it to be inexpensive.

You could also look at something like the Silicon Optix Image Anyplace http://www.siliconoptix.com/products/oemdesignsbox/anyplace.cfm . This lets you manipulate the signal to correct for geometric issues in the display.

Many newer projectors, especially those intended for professional applications, have both vertical and horizontal lens shift capability. One warning on consumer AV products, their warranties often specifically exclude commercial or professional use, something to consider if you have to have a valid warranty as part of the purchase. So read the warranty statement or limit the choices to equipment intended for the application.


----------



## kwotipka (Sep 28, 2007)

hum, last post didn't seem to stick. I will try again so sorry if there are two replies.

I plugged the model number into google and it came back with the manual:

206.65.179.140/files/pro_man_xgv10xu.pdf

Glancing through it, this unit seems to have not only lens shift but digital convergence. With both of these features, you should be able to mount the projector anywhere in the field of the screen and adjust accordingly. Does yours have these features?

kw


----------

